

Man searches landfill for HDD containing $7.5M worth of bitcoins - nefarioustim
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25134289

======
ColinWright
In fact, more accurately, man _doesn 't_ search landfill:

    
    
        "Why aren't I out there with a shovel now?
         I think I'm just resigned to never being
         able to find it."
    

Same story, different source, significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065)

